# How Do You Calculate Your Timeframe?



## redfox00800

I am confused here from which exact date do you calculate your time-frame of student visa here as given in this TTS status below. Is it from the date of lodgement 1 October or 7 October from the date when INZ has received the files?

■ Your application has been registered and your payment confirmed by NZVAC on 01/Oct/2014.

■ Your application was sent to the Immigration New Zealand in Mumbai for processing on 07/Oct/2014. Please refer “Standard Processing Timeframe” link for information regarding processing time.


----------



## escapedtonz

redfox00800 said:


> I am confused here from which exact date do you calculate your time-frame of student visa here as given in this TTS status below. Is it from the date of lodgement 1 October or 7 October from the date when INZ has received the files?
> 
> ■ Your application has been registered and your payment confirmed by NZVAC on 01/Oct/2014.
> 
> ■ Your application was sent to the Immigration New Zealand in Mumbai for processing on 07/Oct/2014. Please refer &#147;Standard Processing Timeframe&#148; link for information regarding processing time.


Does it matter?
The Immigration statement of time-frame isn't exact. It is just an average or an approximation.
It takes....as long as it takes. They have a lot of checks to complete.
Don't make the mistake of hassling them as it'll defo be put to the bottom of the pile unless you have good reason to of course.


----------



## escapedtonz

escapedtonz said:


> Does it matter?
> The Immigration statement of time-frame isn't exact. It is just an average or an approximation.
> It takes....as long as it takes. They have a lot of checks to complete.
> Don't make the mistake of hassling them as it'll defo be put to the bottom of the pile unless you have good reason to of course.


Also....hasn't Mumbai office stated all applications are being handled by London now ?


----------



## redfox00800

escapedtonz said:


> Also....hasn't Mumbai office stated all applications are being handled by London now ?


Oh really I didn't know that my bad


----------



## redfox00800

escapedtonz said:


> Does it matter?
> The Immigration statement of time-frame isn't exact. It is just an average or an approximation.
> It takes....as long as it takes. They have a lot of checks to complete.
> Don't make the mistake of hassling them as it'll defo be put to the bottom of the pile unless you have good reason to of course.


Hassslling them nah! I was just asking a question in internet I never asked them. All I did was post some curious question in expat forum do they track me in such forum? Oh my !!!


----------

